# fusesmb not working

## gmichels

Has anyone managed to get fusesmb working? 

Here's what I have installed:

```
# emerge -pv samba sys-fs/fuse fusesmb

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="async cups pam python readline xml -acl -automount -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas -swat -syslog -winbind" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/fuse-2.6.0_pre3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/fusesmb-0.8.4  0 kB
```

Here's what I have tried:

```
(as root)

# modprobe fuse

# dmesg | tail -n 2

fuse init (API version 7.7)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.0-pre3

(as user)

$ fusesmb network/

$ ps -ef |grep fusesmb

gmichels 29349     1  0 17:34 ?        00:00:00 fusesmb network/

$ ls -l network/

total 0
```

After running fusesmb, the following is created under my homedir:

```
$ ls -la .smb/

total 3

drwxr-xr-x  2 gmichels users   80 2006-08-24 17:35 .

drwxr-xr-x 50 gmichels users 3008 2006-08-24 17:29 ..

-rw-------  1 gmichels users    0 2006-08-24 17:26 fusesmb.conf

$ cat .smb/fusesmb.conf

$
```

fusesmb.conf is empty as it should.

I also tried running with debug mode, but I failed to see any useful information:

```
$ fusesmb -d network/

unique: 1, opcode: INIT (26), nodeid: 0, insize: 56

INIT: 7.7

flags=0x00000003

max_readahead=0x00020000

   INIT: 7.7

   flags=0x00000000

   max_readahead=0x00008000

   max_write=0x00020000

   unique: 1, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 40
```

It gets like this forever. If I try to ls the folder, I get the following output:

```
unique: 2, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 2, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 3, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 3, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 4, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 4, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 5, opcode: OPENDIR (27), nodeid: 1, insize: 48

   unique: 5, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 32

unique: 6, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 6, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 7, opcode: READDIR (28), nodeid: 1, insize: 64

   unique: 7, error: -2 (No such file or directory), outsize: 16

unique: 8, opcode: RELEASEDIR (29), nodeid: 1, insize: 56

   unique: 8, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 16
```

I tried googling around but I couldn't find anything helpful. I don't want to bother the author, so I thought maybe I could ask here first. Does anyone have any ideas on how to solve this?

Thanks!

----------

## TenPin

Works brilliantly here. Its so useful, now I can browse my network with Rox!

Make sure you can get a network listing from smbtree first:

```
smbtree -N
```

I was having problems browsing the network until I deleted the line "name resolve order" from my smb.conf

----------

## gmichels

Yes, I think I had some browsing problems. My solution was to have a samba server be a master browser, then fusesmb worked.

I still have one issue though: I can freely access Windows XP and Samba shares, however I can't access Windows 2000 shares, I keep getting errors. Do you know anything about this problem?

----------

## Kreso

 *gmichels wrote:*   

> Yes, I think I had some browsing problems. My solution was to have a samba server be a master browser, then fusesmb worked.
> 
> I still have one issue though: I can freely access Windows XP and Samba shares, however I can't access Windows 2000 shares, I keep getting errors. Do you know anything about this problem?

 

what do you mean? how did you set te master server  :Confused: 

----------

## lost_soul

Fusesmb stopped working..

```
$ fusesmb -o debug /mnt/smb

unique: 1, opcode: INIT (26), nodeid: 0, insize: 56

INIT: 7.8

flags=0x00000003

max_readahead=0x00020000

   INIT: 7.8

   flags=0x00000000

   max_readahead=0x00008000

   max_write=0x00020000

   unique: 1, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 40

unique: 2, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 2, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 3, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 3, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 4, opcode: OPENDIR (27), nodeid: 1, insize: 48

   unique: 4, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 32

unique: 5, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 5, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 6, opcode: READDIR (28), nodeid: 1, insize: 64

   unique: 6, error: -2 (No such file or directory), outsize: 16

unique: 7, opcode: RELEASEDIR (29), nodeid: 1, insize: 64

   unique: 7, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 16

unique: 8, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 8, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 9, opcode: GETXATTR (22), nodeid: 1, insize: 72

   unique: 9, error: -38 (Function not implemented), outsize: 16

unique: 10, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 10, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 11, opcode: OPENDIR (27), nodeid: 1, insize: 48

   unique: 11, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 32

unique: 12, opcode: GETATTR (3), nodeid: 1, insize: 40

   unique: 12, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 112

unique: 13, opcode: READDIR (28), nodeid: 1, insize: 64

   unique: 13, error: -2 (No such file or directory), outsize: 16

unique: 14, opcode: RELEASEDIR (29), nodeid: 1, insize: 64

   unique: 14, error: 0 (Success), outsize: 16

~ $ ls -al /mnt/smb/

total 0

~ $ uname -r

2.6.23-gentoo-r3

~ $ smbtree -N

WORKGROUP

        \\COMPUTER1

                     \\COMPUTER1\SHARE

        \\COMPUTER2

                      \\COMPUTER2\SHARE2
```

----------

## lost_soul

works now.

----------

